# Time for water conditioner



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

How long after adding water conditioner can you add that water to the tank? Is one hour enough time for the conditioner to do what it has to do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is no need to wait at all. You can either add to the tank before you add the water or add to the water before you add it to the tank. Either way works with no wait.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Brook16 said:


> How long after adding water conditioner can you add that water to the tank? Is one hour enough time for the conditioner to do what it has to do?


Hello Brook...

When I do my water changes, I let the treated water sit uncovered for roughly 15 to 20 minutes. This allows time for any carbon dioxide from the tap to be released, but that's the old "bucket" method.

I always make my water change water slightly warmer than the tank water. It has an almost energizing affect on the fish and the fry really grow well in pure water. And, do your fish a favor and change at least half the tank water every week. The more water you change and the more often you change it, the healthier your fish will be.

Anyway, you can add the appropiate amount of water conditioner directly to the tank per the amount of tank volume you change and then add the water, but I don't think that's as exact as adding it during the bucket filling routine, but that's just me.

Sorry, I'm an old school "water keeper" and still do things the old fashioned way.

Good talking to you.

B


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your quick replies...Always appreciated.


----------

